# Outcome of the Smuggler's Notch / Smuggs Pass drama



## jenmsc (Aug 20, 2012)

I would link to my old thread -- but I think it veered off into another direction, so I will repost.  

To recap:  Several weeks ago I rented a unit at Smuggler's Notch from a Wyndham Points owner.  I called to check the reservation number before booking it, and was told that as the guest of a Points Owner, if I wanted to use many of the resort amenities (pools, watersides, Fun Zone, etc.) I needed to purchase a Smuggs Pass @ appx. $360 AND attend a sales presentation.  

After I booked, the story changed several times depending on who I spoke to.  I was told that I had to qualify to purchase it, and that if I was married I would only qualify if I was traveling with my husband and we attended the tour together.  Then I was told that my husband would have to attend only IF he was travelling with me.  Then I was told there was no tour requirement at all.  Then I was told that I was completely ineligible to purchase a Smuggs Pass.  Then I was told that as an alternative, ALL amenities are available on a day rate basis, though the website is clear that some amenities are NOT available for day-access.  Somebody on this site called Wyndham VIP who said that there was no tour requirement and that the fee was totally different ($100 something - I forget the figure now).

I complained all the way up to a director on the Wyndham side at Smuggs, who finally clarified that the policy was appx. $360 plus a tour, and because of the way my situation was handled, he (reluctantly) would permit me to attend the presentation alone.  I also went to the trouble of sending a lengthy email, detailing how the policy was explained incorrectly to me at every level and encouraging them at the management level to make sure that all employees understand the policy and explain it correctly to guests.  

SO, we checked in to Smuggs last week.  At the guest services desk, I was told that I needed to buy a pass, and I did, for the $360.  No mention of the tour.  I was never called during the week for a sales presentation and I did not call them.  No complaints here.  I figured sales had given up on me.   We had a great week.  THEN, when I was checking out, I noticed that they had charged me full price for my kids' camps (the Pass is supposed to give a discount of 30% on camps).  So I mentioned it. The lady at guest services looked it up and said "Oh, she sold you the Pass, but she wasn't supposed to.  Guests of points owners are not eligible to purchase the Pass!"   Though my impulse was to bang my head against the counter repeatedly, I controlled myself, and she just credited me the $50 and I went on my merry way.  

Smuggs is a great place, but be VERY afraid of this Smuggs Pass business if you are renting from a Points owner or you are a points owner renting out a unit.  How it all turns out for any particular guest probably depends on luck of the draw at the check in counter.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

My only question is, did your husband enjoy the time away from his job?


----------



## am1 (Aug 20, 2012)

If you bought you could avoid all of this.....


----------



## jenmsc (Aug 20, 2012)

It was a great trip, no question, and a very good deal IMO.  I think it would have been a good deal with ANY of the amenities policies.  But its a little frustrating to know that even if you follow the letter of the law at this place, and you get the policy straight from the resort manager, you may be questioned at any point because very few people have an accurate understanding of the Smuggs Pass amenities policy.

I will probably rent again, but won't buy.  To buy points means that any guest of ours would have to deal with this confusion (no thanks).  Weeks are sold in pairs (one high season dedicated week and one float) and we would never use the float.  The annual maintenance fees are around $1500 for the unit I rented for a two week ownership, and I rented it for $2000.  Renting from a weeks owner would be a bit more, but there is no need to buy a Smuggs Pass, and I have the freedom to shop around for a different unit every time.  Renting from the resort or renting from a Points owner means that you get assigned a "class" of units, but the units really vary a lot within an class.  Its also hard for me to plan for my husband to be away from work in any dedicated week months in advance.  We have had to move around vacation plans at the last minute before...

We will DEFINTIELY go back, but I think we will rent from a weeks owner.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 20, 2012)

My understanding is that if you rent or are a guest of a deeded weeks owner  at Smuggs, you would still need to purchase the Smuggs pass to use the amenities included in the pass.  Like an RCI exchanger there would be no update tour required to purchase the pass.


----------



## dxCoqui (Aug 20, 2012)

jenmsc said:


> I would link to my old thread -- but I think it veered off into another direction, so I will repost.
> 
> To recap:  Several weeks ago I rented a unit at Smuggler's Notch from a Wyndham Points owner.  I called to check the reservation number before booking it, and was told that as the guest of a Points Owner, if I wanted to use many of the resort amenities (pools, watersides, Fun Zone, etc.) I needed to purchase a Smuggs Pass @ appx. $360 AND attend a sales presentation.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the update, I was wondering myself what was the end result of the whole thing.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 20, 2012)

> At the guest services desk, I was told that I needed to buy a pass, and I did, for the $360. No mention of the tour.


So, in other words, it worked exactly the way it does for any other guest who isn't an owner.

Good to hear, and probably a good lesson in how much stock to put in some of the answers you get from resort employees over the phone.


----------



## jenmsc (Aug 20, 2012)

bnoble said:


> So, in other words, it worked exactly the way it does for any other guest who isn't an owner.
> 
> Good to hear, and probably a good lesson in how much stock to put in some of the answers you get from resort employees over the phone.



Yes, but unnerving that it could easily have gone the other way.  Had I gotten the same person at check in as I got at check out, I would have been denied the opportunity to purchase the Smuggs Pass and I would have been left explaining the policy to them, checking with managers, etc.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 20, 2012)

bnoble said:


> So, in other words, it worked exactly the way it does for any other guest who isn't an owner.
> 
> Good to hear, and probably a good lesson in how much stock to put in some of the answers you get from resort employees over the phone.



It seems like it worked out for the OP, but the issue in all reality is still not clarified. Seems no one at Wyndham or Smuggs knows what the heck they are doing in this regard!


----------

